# Modified French tuning my bow, yet having vertical problems.



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

I double checked that the arrow is at 90-degrees to the string and the arrow is even with the berger holes. I also ruled out fletching contact with my LD rest using athlete's foot spray. No marks what so ever on the black felt that lines my shelf or rest prongs.

Paper tune next?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Reading the first of your Post, perhaps you don't understand the procedure. You sight in at 9 feet, 3 yards, to establish zero for the tuning procedure. You then shoot the longer target with the same sight setting. What you are looking for is horizontal arrow placement (error of horizontal adjustment of rest), not vertical arrow placement. You then adjust the rest to correct the found error. You repeat the procedure, set sights for 9 feet, shoot the longer distance and correct for error until center shot is set to it's best. After center shot is set you adjust your sights as would normally do.


----------



## aj77 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in that first post. I've French tuned a few bows and I know it is to establish the center shot (horizontal alignment of the arrows, if you will). But this is the first time I've noticed a vertical change using the same pin when shooting from 3 yards and 9 yards. Usually at distances that close, I wouldn't expect to see an elevation change in where the arrows hit. Part of the problem may be that I'm shooting a 6" BH bow when I used to shoot a 7" BH bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aj77 said:


> I'm sorry if I wasn't clean in that first post. I've French tuned a few bows and I know it is to establish the center shot (horizontal alignment of the arrows, if you will). But this is the first time I've noticed a vertical change using the same pin when shooting from 3 yards and 9 yards. Usually at distances that close, I wouldn't expect to see an elevation change in where the arrows hit. Part of the problem may be that I'm shooting a 6" BH bow when I used to shoot a 7" BH bow.


Hello aj77:

Actually...
you "SHOULD" see a change
when using the SAME pin...

when shooting at 9 feet 
and
when shooting at 27 feet.

For my bow,
at 9 feet, my sight mark = sight mark for 48 yards

at 27 feet, my sight mark = sight mark for 16 yards.


It has to do with the IBO speed rating for your bow...
and
it has to do with the vertical distance from the arrow shaft centerline to the peep sight centerline 
(vertical gap between the peep and your arrow, when at full draw).

Cuz we anchor somewhere along the side of our face,
the nock of the arrow is ALWAYS below your eyeball...

so,
when shooting SUPER close distances,
say less than 10 feet...

then,
you will find that the SAME sight mark
ALSO
works for a super LONG distance.

In my case,
my bow sight mark for 60 yards
ALSO
works for 6.5 FEET.

For a different shooter (longer or shorter arms)...
the 60 yard sight mark
MIGHT be the same
as the sight mark for 8 to 9 feet.


----------

